# Di2 10-speed



## Ritsuke (Sep 11, 2015)

I just can't seem to find a 10-speed Di2 group. Are they really sold out or am I just looking in the wrong place? I'm afraid that I wouldn't cut it with a 11-speed group (frame?) so therefore I'll just keep 10-speed. At the moment I have a Dura-Ace 7950 mechanical but want to take it up a level.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Shimano only has the 7970 shift levers in stock at this point.

Since they introduced the 9070 group over two years ago, the old group is basically discontinued. The only parts available anymore would be reserved for warranty not for sale.


----------



## Ritsuke (Sep 11, 2015)

Pity. So best thing is to go for an 11-speed Di2 and, if it doesn't fit, update my frame whilst I am at it?


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 7, 2011)

How does your frame impact your group selection? The rear wheel freehub compatibility would be a greater concern.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Your frame has nothing to do with anything. It's either capable of running Di2 or it isn't.

10 speed has nothing to do with a frame.
11 speed has nothing to do with a frame.

It's your rear wheel that might not be able to hold an 11 speed cassette. Everything else you have is compatible.


----------



## Ritsuke (Sep 11, 2015)

So there we go, learned something new! Thanks lads!

I have to buy new wheels anyway so that problem has been solved as well. Now I need to find my 11-speed Di2 group.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Shimano Di2 Ultegra 6870 11 Spd Double Groupset at Ribble Cycles


----------



## Ritsuke (Sep 11, 2015)

MMsRepBike said:


> Shimano Di2 Ultegra 6870 11 Spd Double Groupset at Ribble Cycles


Nice find. Thank you!


----------

